# Shaun Update



## qross1fan (Dec 28, 2004)

> Lawler confirms Shaun has been dunking in practice
> I have seen Shaun dunk which is totally unexpected at this point of his recovery and certainly a little outside of the limits placed on his rehab program. He’s a young colt who is anxious to run in the wind again and the training staff keeps a close eye on him to make sure he avoids any backward steps.


http://www.nba.com/clippers/chat/ralphs_mailbag_071024.html

Didn't see this posted but just an update


----------



## leidout (Jul 13, 2005)

Our brilliant training staff doing its magic once again...


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

leidout said:


> Our brilliant training staff doing its magic once again...


It is not the training staff they are not to blame, Livingston is doing this on his own. He has been "sneaking" dunks in when no one is supposedly looking.


----------



## seifer0406 (Jun 8, 2003)

He should stay on the ground during his rehabs. Just in case he breaks something else.


----------



## yamaneko (Jan 1, 2003)

training staff should have complete control over him or they should be fired. No way should he be dunking around, obviously the training staff has not grilled into him the delicacy of the situation.

On the other hand, how depressing it is to know how livingston on one leg can do something that i have been able to do in my life like 4 times. Thats dang impressive that a handicapped man can do that. Stupid...but impressive.


----------



## Showtime87 (Jun 27, 2005)

You can't control a guy's every move, if he's dunking he must feel pretty confident that he can do so without causing any further damage. I'm sure the team would prefer he didn't do it, but it is a pretty encouraging sign for a guy who just had major reconstructive knee surgery. Oh, to be young.


----------



## leidout (Jul 13, 2005)

Showtime87 said:


> You can't control a guy's every move, if he's dunking he must feel pretty confident that he can do so without causing any further damage. I'm sure the team would prefer he didn't do it, but it is a pretty encouraging sign for a guy who just had major reconstructive knee surgery. Oh, to be young.


Sure you can, I'm pretty sure it's written in one of those thousands of lines of contract that you can't go against the doctor's orders while rehabbing. Otherwise you risk voiding your contract and/or not getting paid.

Considering the this is the worst injury in NBA history that any player has attempted to come back from, I'd definitely be invoking those clauses if i was Baylor or the training staff.... then again, I'm not an idiot with absolute job security.

And how can he be "pretty confident" he won't cause further injury? He's already had dislocations & severe injuries in both legs. I guess his "confidence" will overcome the fact that he's the most injury prone player in the NBA, eh? This is one of the many reasons why I can't stand Livingston anymore.


----------



## Showtime87 (Jun 27, 2005)

leidout said:


> Sure you can, I'm pretty sure it's written in one of those thousands of lines of contract that you can't go against the doctor's orders while rehabbing. Otherwise you risk voiding your contract and/or not getting paid.
> 
> Considering the this is the worst injury in NBA history that any player has attempted to come back from, I'd definitely be invoking those clauses if i was Baylor or the training staff.... then again, I'm not an idiot with absolute job security.
> 
> And how can he be "pretty confident" he won't cause further injury? He's already had dislocations & severe injuries in both legs. I guess his "confidence" will overcome the fact that he's the most injury prone player in the NBA, eh? This is one of the many reasons why I can't stand Livingston anymore.


I didn't say that he *should* feel confident, i said that he probably did. Believe me, I don't agree with him attempting dunks, all I'm saying is that you can't watch the guy 24 hours a day. If he's dumb enough to do it, that's completely on him. You have to remember he's still very young and has more balls than brains, like most 22 year-olds.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

http://clippers.freedomblogging.com/



> Speaking of Livingston, he has not been cleared to do any intense running on the court but he has been running on the treadmill. He continues to do assorted court shooting drills and Fred Vinson, hired last summer as a player personnel consultant, has been tinkering with the mechanics of Livingston’s shot.
> 
> The two work for at least 45 minutes after practice, including on the road, because Livingston has decided to travel all season in anticipation of his return.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

http://www.latimes.com/sports/baske...101.story?coll=la-headlines-sports-nba-clippe



> Livingston, recovering from a serious knee injury sustained nine months ago, has been cleared to move on to the strength portion of his rehabilitation after a recent visit with orthopedic surgeon James Andrews.





> Livingston is accompanying the team on trips with a target date of February 2008 to resume full-on practices.
> 
> "That's the goal," Livingston said. "Is it for sure? No. But definitely February is the target goal and that's what we are using December and January to push for."


----------



## yamaneko (Jan 1, 2003)

arent they trying to pass some rule or something that will allow injured players to rehab a bit in the D league? perhaps im making it up, i could swear i read that somewhere, that they were trying to do that (similar to baseball, where rehabing players are sent to double or tripple a for a game or two). 

If this is ture, livingston would be a perfect candidate for that, IMO


----------



## DaFranchise (Jun 29, 2005)

He should be working on his shooting form NOT his dunking.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

http://www.ocregister.com/sports/mobley-clippers-games-1954454-livingston-first



> Guard Shaun Livingston is scheduled to have his left knee reevaluated Tuesday, in Birmingham, Ala., by Dr. James Andrews, the physician who operated on Livingston in February. Livingston has been doing limited basketball activity, without contact, for more than a month but is not permitted to do any aggressive cutting or jumping. Clippers athletic trainer Jasen Powell said when Livingston is cleared to resume practicing and subsequently playing in games, he will be required to wear a specially designed knee brace.


----------



## ElMarroAfamado (Nov 1, 2005)

even if this guy does come back, i think the chances of him getting re injured are pretty high since he has such a bony frame


----------



## MicCheck12 (Aug 12, 2005)

faith clippers fans....have faith


----------



## qross1fan (Dec 28, 2004)

MicCheck12 said:


> faith clippers fans....have faith


Don't get me wrong, I'd love Shaun to come back and dominate, but the guy needs to step away from the game if you ask me. Unless he's bulked up, the guy is nothing but an injury waiting to happen. He should just be thankful he had the chance, and try to do something else because it's obvious he loves the game. I'm sure the Clippers front office can use a scout or something along those lines, or someone to help future point guards, don't see why Shaun doesn't just pursue that.


----------



## DaFranchise (Jun 29, 2005)

qross1fan said:


> Don't get me wrong, I'd love Shaun to come back and dominate, but the guy needs to step away from the game if you ask me. Unless he's bulked up, the guy is nothing but an injury waiting to happen. He should just be thankful he had the chance, and try to do something else because it's obvious he loves the game. I'm sure the Clippers front office can use a scout or something along those lines, or someone to help future point guards, don't see why Shaun doesn't just pursue that.


The kid is still young and can still be a productive player in this league. HOwever, he needs to shut it down this season. Make him a scout? Now thats funny.


----------

